
Pinball Wizards (2013) - Tomte
http://the-magazine.org/14/pinball-wizards
======
mrob
I've played a lot of pinball and there are a lot of things I like about it. It
has the best graphics: ultra high resolution, high FOV, high dynamic range,
ultra high motion quality, true 3D (not just stereoscopic). It has great sound
with the most accurate positional audio possible. It has detailed force
feedback and motion control (nudging). Control latency is very low. It has an
extremely detailed physics engine (real physics). Modern machines have deep
and interesting rule sets.

But there's one huge problem: pinball actively encourages boring play. In
almost all circumstances the correct play is slow and cautious. There's rarely
any time limit so you want to trap the ball whenever possible and make every
shot from a complete stop. Even with timed modes you don't want to rush
because the risk of losing the ball is too great. Multiball is best played as
a succession of single balls. I had more fun as a beginner because I was more
often forced to react to unexpected events.

This could be solved by adding a sensor and solenoid at the base of each
flipper to kick the ball out if it detects you holding it (there are other
uses for holding the flippers up, eg. drop catches, so just preventing that in
software would reduce the skill ceiling). The flipper size could be increased
to compensate for the increase in difficulty. I think this would be good for
the game in the long run, but it will never be accepted because it would hurt
the rankings of the best players, and their support is essential for the
industry's continued survival.

~~~
nthitz
The latest (unreleased) game from Jersey Jack called Dialed In has a feature
that sort of discourages this. "Bullets" are fired at your flippers and if
they reach the flipper it's temporarily disabled. You can see it in the
following YT
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urivsfl9GVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urivsfl9GVM)
sorry I don't have a direct time code.

------
cpeterso
If you live in the Bay Area, check out the Pacific Pinball Museum (aka Lucky
Ju Ju) in Alameda. Flat admission fee and all pinball games are free play.

[http://pacificpinball.org/](http://pacificpinball.org/)

~~~
thefalcon
And no visit to Las Vegas is complete without a stop at the Pinball Hall of
Fame - [http://pinballmuseum.org/](http://pinballmuseum.org/)

I happened to visit as they finished setting up their Tron LE back when that
came out, and immediately fell in love. That machine -- especially the LE
edition with the light-up "lightcycle" ramps, and the Daft Punk at full volume
-- is my holy grail of material possessions. I'll know I've made it when I can
buy one of my own.

------
centizen
I'm a little to young to have really been coherent during the Golden Age of
pinball, but I have a huge affinity for it and find restoring old pin's to be
one of the most satisfying weekend projects. I just wish the market wasn't as
inflated as it currently is, nowadays most desirable machines cost more than
the truck it takes to move it!

~~~
kaiserama
I just finished doing a restoration on a Bally Party Zone pin, down to
rebuilding ramps with a DIY vacuum form machine. These things went for a
couple of hundred dollars 5-10 years ago. Now you're lucky to find a
relatively ho-hum pin for under $1200 regardless of condition. Additionally
they are notoriously difficult to transport safely and affordably, so you may
find one you really want at a good price, but good luck since it's 1500 miles
away from you.

Anyway, just wanted to chime in since I don't have a lot of pinhead friend who
would appreciate the months of work I put into restoring this pin: home made
ramps, all new solenoids, complete tear down, all LEDs, new posts, new bumper
rubbers, cleaned the playfield. Now I have electronic gremlins to sort out -
stupid horizontal DMD issues.

